# flies for clear fork



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

hey everyone, i'm planning a weekend trip there and wondered if i should be ready for any dry fly action. i have been there during summer, caught some brownies on some random sz 14 brown dry fly and small nymphs, but since i mostly fish nymphs and streamers for steel and smallies, not sure what to expect/bring. now i'm not looking for any secrets, just general ideas as to what works at this time of the year. oh, btw, i would be fishing lower river. thanks!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

My favorite patterns in the summer, especially near evening time are terrestial bug patterns, ants, beatles and small poppers. But my favorite goto, is a small 14 firefly beatle pattern I tie that has glow in the dark butt material. I have that in tandem with a small glow in the dark popper that gander mtn sells in the summer, very deadly field tested, browns and bows eat em up. Check out the link below, my pattern is very simular to Steeves Firefly:

http://flyanglersonline.com/flytying/fotw/9197fotw.php

Ok one more pattern, I tie in a size 18 for the day time, another one of my goto flies, foam ant pattern, the legs I use a 2lb mono with a little heat to shape the legs shown on this pattern. Bows can't resist, another field tested pattern.

http://globalflyfisher.com/patterns/ant/

I'll start tying flies for the summer soon, PM me if you want to try a few of these patterns or try to hook up in the spring at one of the steelhead tribs.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

i meant this weekend, as in right now. should i expect any dry action, or is is mostly nymphs n streamers?


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Be using nymph's, buggers. Good Luck...


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

flyman said:


> i meant this weekend, as in right now. should i expect any dry action, or is is mostly nymphs n streamers?


I just looked at the USGS site to see what the water level is at the dam and its 3.5' about 500' past the spillway so the river will be unfishable mud for the next 4-5 days. 

Does anyone know of any lakes that might be promising this weekend?


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

I drive past that river and was wondering how you were going to fish it!!! I would think this would be a good week end to stay home!!


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

forgot to mention, trip is postponed to next weekend


----------



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

good info in this thread...i was wondering where the trout are in the clear fork because i am planning a mtbing/ fishing trip but i dont know where the trout are at...im not asking for everyones honey hole just where that are in the clear fork..thanks


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

you're a mtb'er too? nice, i love MSP. just fish the whole section of the river in the park, i'm sure you'll find plenty of good spots. there is a path on one side all the way along. as for what to look for, do some research where browns like to hang.


----------



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

FLYMAN mtbing is awesome. http://www.spokejunkies.com/reviews/ohio/index.php?get_page=mohicansp 

that is a link to an awesome 25 mile mtb trail around the clear fork

when i go ill be sure to fish the entire clear fork thoroughly..thanks


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

jhrules8 said:


> good info in this thread...i was wondering where the trout are in the clear fork because i am planning a mtbing/ fishing trip but i don't know where the trout are at...im not asking for everyones honey hole just where that are in the clear fork..thanks


Ive found trout below the covered bridge by the class B campground, but its dangerous wading if the water levels are high. There are large schools of carp and the occasional smallmouth above the bridge, but fishing that area occasionally feels like flycasting in a mall fountain because the walkers/hikers apparently have never seen anyone use a fly rod.

Has anyone ever fished the area of the river down by where it crosses under Rt3 and joins the Black Fork? How is the fishing above the lake east of Butler along Rt 95?


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

Provided we don't get a whole lot of rain, I am definitely heading out this Sunday (need to see how the new knee holds up). Anyone heading to either of the two Clears (fork or creek)?


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

deaner1971 said:


> Provided we don't get a whole lot of rain, I am definitely heading out this Sunday (need to see how the new knee holds up). Anyone heading to either of the two Clears (fork or creek)?


Depending on the weather I hope to fish the Clear Fork this weekend. I just checked the water levels and they are back to relatively normal.


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

Fly-fish said:


> Depending on the weather I hope to fish the Clear Fork this weekend. I just checked the water levels and they are back to relatively normal.


Looks like weather should be better on Sunday so looks like that will be the day for me. Not looking for advice on where to fish but, as this will be my first trip to the Clear Fork, any advice on where to park and/or any other tips would be appreciated.

Hope to see you on the river.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

i would suggest parking by the covered bridge, then walking downstream on a path next to the creek as far as you wish(u got over 2 miles), then fish moving upstream back to your car. this way you walk up from behind any fish without spooking them. the section upstream of the bridge can be covered similarly. i never fished the upper section above the reservoir though, so no help there


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

flyman said:


> i would suggest parking by the covered bridge, then walking downstream on a path next to the creek as far as you wish(u got over 2 miles), then fish moving upstream back to your car. this way you walk up from behind any fish without spooking them. the section upstream of the bridge can be covered similarly. i never fished the upper section above the reservoir though, so no help there


Thanks. I didn't see your post before I went. I parked below the route 3 bridge and fished up and then just walked the path back to my car. Got pretty well skunked but really didn't care. I felt like dry fly fishing, even though there wasn't a hatch that I was seeing, and enjoyed just kicking off some rust.

When I was done, I drove up to the covered bridge area to scout it for next time. Definitely will have to start at the bridge and go upstream because that end of the park (down stream from the covered bridge) looked packed with people. Once it warms up enough for people to start swimming, I imagine that stretch must be unusable for us.

Probably going to head back up Sunday and see if I can't hook a few.


----------

